# Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy?



## christina83 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was wondering has anyone tried this fragrance?
The stores near me dont have it, so I shall have to buy online and yeah, i was just wondering if it was any good,lol.
I usually wear givenchy hot couture and ghost deep night, so I was just wondering if its a little similar to those?
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## revinn (Oct 21, 2008)

I own and really like it. It's delicious, very sweet, but it doesn't have a lot of siliage. You have to really sniff close to the skin to smell it. That's my only complaint. It doesn't smell like Hot Couture, IMO. It's a very light gourmand.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 23, 2008)

I really really like it! Much more than the first fragrance.  I'm not really good at describing fragrance because I have an allergic nose, but I love it and other fragrances I love are: Hilary Duff With Love, Miss Dior Cherie, Armani Diamonds, and Betsey Johnson EDP.  So if you've enjoyed any of those, you'd probably lilke VLJ also.


----------



## revinn (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I really really like it! Much more than the first fragrance. I'm not really good at describing fragrance because I have an allergic nose, but I love it and other fragrances I love are: Hilary Duff With Love, Miss Dior Cherie, Armani Diamonds, and Betsey Johnson EDP. So if you've enjoyed any of those, you'd probably lilke VLJ also._

 
Wow, I'm pretty sure we have the EXACT same taste in fragrances!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

It's a very light scent and doesn't last very long, but you will def. fall in love with the scent. *yummy* Very sweet, yet sexy


----------



## christina83 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oooh i bought it anyway, and i absolutely love it.
Its really sweet but has a slight sensual side also,i think it has a little amber? its great


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Wow, I'm pretty sure we have the EXACT same taste in fragrances!_

 
Which would indicate we both have pretty damn good taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol



I also just decided that I kind of like Coco Madamoiselle, but not sure if i'd wear it everyday.  Maybe as a nighttime/special occasion fragrance...


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the roll-on purse size.. I really love it so I got ia bottle of it during Sephora's friends and family sale.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2008)

i just got the gift set of this from sephora, the one with the body wash, lotion and perfume. it is absolutely delicious! it's very warm and fresh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't really know how to describe it in detail..but it's fabulous!


----------



## Holly (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a free sample of this at The Bay- I think it smells really nice! Much lighter than the first JC perfume


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Which would indicate we both have pretty damn good taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol



I also just decided that I kind of like Coco Madamoiselle, but not sure if i'd wear it everyday. Maybe as a nighttime/special occasion fragrance..._

 
I see we have the same taste............I have to add Ed Hardy, Jadore and Narcisco Rodriguez


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 16, 2008)

I love looooooooove this perfume. Like others have said its very sweet so if you like the Britney perfumes, LAMB, Paris Hilton CanCan, then you will love this one.. YUMMY! My 'must have' and highly recommend it


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_I have the roll-on purse size.. I really love it so I got ia bottle of it during Sephora's friends and family sale._

 
They have roll on sized ones? I had no clue. I think this will be what I want to get next time at Sephora. I just can't justify paying the $65 for the reg. sized bottle though.

I agree with what everyone has said about its scent, its one of those sweet smelling perfumes. I'm awful at describing scents lol.


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 14, 2009)

I would like to try a sample of this before purchasing a bottle.  I'm really sensitive to certain fragrances.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 15, 2009)

Hot Couture and Viva La Juicy are my favorites fragrances. Viva La Juicy is much more sweet than Hot Couture, the caramel and vanilla notes are strong on my skin.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

I got a sample of Juicy Couture and Viva La Juicy.

My boyfriend prefers Viva La Juicy on me - I do prefer Juicy Couture


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the full sized bottle as well as the roll on and I'd have to say it's very very similar to Betsey Johnson! Doesn't last as long and doesn't have as much of a vanilla scent but it's very close! 

I also 2 full sized and a set of roll ons of the original Juicy Couture. They're very different. Viva La Juicy seems like a bit of a younger scent to me. 

Does anyone else find that the roll on and regular sized bottles tend to smell a bit different? I find that the roll ons usually have a bit of a sweeter scent, especially with the original Juicy Couture.


----------

